# Vincents first walk



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Took Vincent for his first walk  He was a super good boy, kept near us (on the lead) and didn't pull too much.
He loved seeing other people but he got a little scared of other dogs which was a surprise! He loves being around doggies he knows, but I think he's a bit of a scardycat. Puppy socialisation class next week!

He got a little tired though and really wanted to jump up and be carried... we obliged obviously


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

he is so cute! the socialization will be great....and fun.


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

Your poor OH is like "oh great another photo of ME in for the doggy forum!!" 

Cute Vincent!!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Lauramegan said:


> Your poor OH is like "oh great another photo of ME in for the doggy forum!!"
> 
> Cute Vincent!!!


haha! The funny thing is that is exactly what he just said


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Vincent. Glad you enjoyed your first walk.

If you can, find somewhere safe to let him off the lead soon. Take treats and do plenty of recall. It will pay in the long run. 

Happy dog walking


----------



## Lauramegan (Sep 12, 2011)

He will start putting on his best clothes and doing his hair now just incase you snap a cute photo for everyone!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Well done Vincent. Glad you enjoyed your first walk.
> 
> If you can, find somewhere safe to let him off the lead soon. Take treats and do plenty of recall. It will pay in the long run.
> 
> Happy dog walking


We have a retractable lead so have been letting him run on that  He's been really good at coming back - especially as we've just picked him up after 5 days away! Clever doggie still remembers his lessons!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Lauramegan said:


> He will start putting on his best clothes and doing his hair now just incase you snap a cute photo for everyone!


Ok, I love my man very much but he's not the best clothes and combed hair kinda guy


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Happy first walk Vincent 

Pareto had his first walk too... he loved it! We let him off the leadtoo and he was really good... shattered though!

Kx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Aaahhh Vincent looks so cute. Is OH coming to the Park next weekend? Hubby's a bit worried he'll be the only bloke!!! As if a bunch of women, kids and adolescent cockapoo's would be scary so close to Halloween .....


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Kirsty said:


> Aaahhh Vincent looks so cute. Is OH coming to the Park next weekend? Hubby's a bit worried he'll be the only bloke!!! As if a bunch of women, kids and adolescent cockapoo's would be scary so close to Halloween .....


Boyfriend will be there  So your husband can rest assure he will have a friend!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Vincent in Daddys arms .. best place for you ... great pic ..


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks Ruth.... Still have a picture of Vincent with your flowers in his mouth... Cute little chap xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Ahh Vincent in Daddys arms .. best place for you ... great pic ..


He is a daddys boy  We tired to take him on a walk this morning alone and he just didn't like it at all! As soon as we got home he ran straight upstairs to get daddy hugs


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Quick updates.... we went to the PARK last night for the first time  Met some lovely cocker spaniels who were so beautiful. Also met a bit golden retriever who Vincent was very scared of!

But I was very proud of Vincent  He was nervous at first but towards the end of the walk he was bravely leading the way and even had a good run about with my boyfriend  His little ears were flapping about happily <3

Here are some pictures:
It was SOOOO windy!








Vincents new friend








Having a rest









I thought I'd put some pictures of me up instead of the boyfriend


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Awwwww Vincent is lovely! Love the way he is almost the same size as his lead! Emma x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Emma said:


> Awwwww Vincent is lovely! Love the way he is almost the same size as his lead! Emma x


Thank you  I keep thinking he's getting big but then I see pictures like this, especially next to bigger dogs I realise how little he still is <3


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Ruth lovely to see you in the pics ... and of course lots of Vincent pics too... I love his colouring .. I do have a soft spot for choccy cockapoos xxx Although I have black, cream and brindle


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hi Ruth lovely to see you in the pics ... and of course lots of Vincent pics too... I love his colouring .. I do have a soft spot for choccy cockapoos xxx Although I have black, cream and brindle


Thanks Jojo 
I have a crappy phone camera so it doesn't pick out how chocolate he is! But my iPhone 4S is in the post (hurray!!) so hopefully I'll be able to take much better photos!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahh! Sooo cute! Pepper is allowed out for her first walk this Friday - can't wait!
xx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Aww Ruth, Vincent is such a cutie! & such a lovely colour 
I'm sure he's loving his walkies  His friend is so much bigger than him! Bless 
Although labs & retrievers are still giants compared to my Izzie & she's fully grown haha x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Aww Ruth, Vincent is such a cutie! & such a lovely colour
> I'm sure he's loving his walkies  His friend is so much bigger than him! Bless
> Although labs & retrievers are still giants compared to my Izzie & she's fully grown haha x


Heehee thanks! He is a lovely colour, my camera really doesn't bring it out!

A man today thought that I had dyed Vincent so he was chocolate coloured


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Heehee thanks! He is a lovely colour, my camera really doesn't bring it out!
> 
> A man today thought that I had dyed Vincent so he was chocolate coloured


That's pretty funny! Haha, as if you'd dye a dog! 
He is just gorgeous though 
I want my puppy!!!


----------

